# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  primobolan depot turkey

## tume

also the real one and best one,but expensive!

----------


## sevenmann

Where can i get my hands on this stuff..........?
Country?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Had a buddy who bought in Spain. But one at a time  :Frown:

----------


## tume

in spain its fake, dont buy it there! only turkey!

----------

